# Help Identifying classical music!!



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey I have a class where I'm supposed to identify unknown classical music and I was wondering if you could help me!

I have it as an mp3 but do not know how to share it with anybody, do any of you know?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

joeymann said:


> Hey I have a class where I'm supposed to identify unknown classical music and I was wondering if you could help me!
> 
> I have it as an mp3 but do not know how to share it with anybody, do any of you know?


To share MP3 downloads, one can 1) use skype to transfer files, 2) use email to attach files and send 3) use MP3 player and connect with computers with USB port or headphone port (my MP3 player has those). I take a music theory class where I was suppose to bring in pieces to show to the class by plugging in my music player to a head phone cable.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

joeymann, do you want to share this unknown material so that we can identify it for you?

I'm not aware that it's against any forum rules, but as someone who has administered piece-identification challenges for undergrads, I'm not comfortable providing other users "answers" through this sub-forum. At best, we might help someone figure it out on their own, at worst we're facilitating outright cheating. Clarification from others is welcome.


----------



## joeymann (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey I'm sorry for not replying in a while. To clarify, this is one of our few assignments that we can get help from "outside sources." We are in a music 101 class and he knows that not all of us have extensive background in classical music. He said that we can get help from any music majors or use our technology skills. I promise that I have more integrity than to cheat.

The thing is that it's a 25 minute clip with 12 pieces of music that are from either the Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, and Modern era. The link is right here and thanks for your help!

http://banjokazooie594.podomatic.com/entry/2010-11-18T21_09_38-08_00

What i could gather so far is B3 is Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, Bach and B8 is Hark All Ye Lovely Saints Above by Thomas Weelkes.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Some that you haven't yet got:

B1 - Poulenc _Gloria_ (_Agnus Dei_ movement)
B5 - Liszt Piano Concerto No 1
B9 - Mozart - Overture to _The Impresario_ (_Der Schauspieldirektor_)
B11 - Haydn - Symphony No 101 in D (_Clock)_)(last movement)
B12 - Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 6 in B flat major


----------

